# Another Beautiful Phantom "Restoration"



## Freqman1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Not as bad as some but still about as wrong as a soup sandwich. V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1951-Chicag...101?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339c6acd0d

P.S. remind me to look at my spelling before posting--can't edit titles once posted!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 20, 2015)

painting looks to be decent. Just spray the red, do the pin stripping, recover the seat because that looks terrible and the bike is back to original looking. I figure about a $600 or so for the job between correct fenders if they are not original Schwinn which it seems he is going the direction in the ad, light parts, a Bob U seat job and paint it yourself if you have the skill. If it sells I would say maybe $700 since  the chrome was done already.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 20, 2015)

..or just save yourself all that headache and buy one already done for the same money--better yet by an original, unrestored bike for that money. V/r Shawn


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 20, 2015)

This is one of the worse I've seen.  I'm still trying to figure out which part is Phantom.  Looks all '95 Deluxe Cruiser to me.
Well....except for the seat, sprocket, pedals.....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1950s-Schwi...216?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339c619df0


----------



## ZOOK (Jan 20, 2015)

Franken and no shipping. wish "buck" luck with his sale. dumping?


----------



## yeshoney (Jan 20, 2015)

50% feedback rating!  Good luck with that..



Crazy8 said:


> This is one of the worse I've seen.  I'm still trying to figure out which part is Phantom.  Looks all '95 Deluxe Cruiser to me.
> Well....except for the seat, sprocket, pedals.....
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1950s-Schwi...216?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339c619df0


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 20, 2015)

yeshoney said:


> 50% feedback rating!  Good luck with that..




Did you see the negative feedback?  Pretty sure we had a conversation about this guy a while back.  Someone won it, and he cancelled the sale to sell it locally.


----------



## ZOOK (Jan 20, 2015)

How about the recovered seat.. oh! name plate with original 1951 phantom.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 20, 2015)

ZOOK said:


> How about the recovered seat.. oh! name plate with original 1951 phantom.




The worse part will be when you jump on it and start pedaling.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 20, 2015)

I like "ORIGINAL"on the sign.Never understood how something could be original and repainted,plated etc.@ the same time?


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 21, 2015)

I think the term,although not applicable here,is Correct or authentic  restoration.


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 23, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> ..or just save yourself all that headache and buy one already done for the same money--better yet by an original, unrestored bike for that money. V/r Shawn




*egsaaaaaaaaaaaactly.  Repop hell and misuse use of the word 'restored'.  The kicker is in his Q&A some poor dope is offering 1200 for that pile of poop.  Most likely mislead by the stream of BS touting 'restored'.  *


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 23, 2015)

PCHiggin said:


> I like "ORIGINAL"on the sign.Never understood how something could be original and repainted,plated etc.@ the same time?




----I do get the 'original' when it comes to replated, repainted and restored.....  You can do that to an original bike and have an original bicycle, original parts, that has been 'restored'. 
This bike however?  who knows.........if you're lucky?  Maybe an original frame.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 23, 2015)

bobcycles said:


> ----I do get the 'original' when it comes to replated, repainted and restored.....  You can do that to an original bike and have an original bicycle, original parts, that has been 'restored'.
> This bike however?  who knows.........if you're lucky?  Maybe an original frame.




That's known as a "correct or authentic restoration" Its only original once.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 24, 2015)

Crazy8 said:


> This is one of the worse I've seen.  I'm still trying to figure out which part is Phantom.  Looks all '95 Deluxe Cruiser to me.
> Well....except for the seat, sprocket, pedals.....
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1950s-Schwi...216?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339c619df0




just sent this dope a message telling him it was all mismatched parts and he should advertise it for what it is a rat rod bike and not to even put phantom on it and also it was most likely a 95'


----------

